# Schengen Visa



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I have a doubt regarding my visa application.
Im from Peru with a fiance visa to get married in the UK. Im travelling to London in a couple of weeks and we are planning to travel to Spain in June.
In my case, does anyone know whats the process of application I should do?
Can I apply from London? 
Im lost here and wrote to the embassy but havent got any answers.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

If you have legal residency in the UK then you could apply from the UK. If your spouse would be a UK (or other EU) national you could apply from the UK and such a Schengen visa for a family member of an EU national would be issued free of charge, ASAP and with minimal requirements. Of you're lucky the Schengenvisa will no longer be required for you at all (the EU agreed to abolish Schengenvisa requirement for Peruvians and Bolivians but it may take months or even untill the end of this year to bring this into force. 

If any of the above is uncertain it would be best to apply from Peru, ofcourse providing paperwork that shows you'll move to the UK to marry etc. in order to show that you have reasons to leave the Schengenarea and are a bondafite traveler.


----------



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for your response.
What is not 100% clear to me is that if a intend to travel before getting married could I apply from London with the fiance visa? I know I cant if Im with the tourist one but in this case im there to get married and no longer come back to Peru but to London instead.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Adrianagtl said:


> Thank you so much for your response.
> What is not 100% clear to me is that if a intend to travel before getting married could I apply from London with the fiance visa? I know I cant if Im with the tourist one but in this case im there to get married and no longer come back to Peru but to London instead.


the fiance visa isn't a residence visa, so you wouldn't be 'resident' in the UK - you'll only have the right to stay there long enough to get married there, not to 'reside' there

you'll have to apply for the Schengen visa from Peru before going to the UK, since the application has to be made in your country of legal residence


----------



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello, again...
Ive been waiting for the embassy to resolve my doubts buy havent heard a response so Im here again with a new doubt regarding the same subject!

The documents the embassy requires from me the day of my appointment are documents indicating basically attachments to my home country, Peru. However I do not have any attachments here since Im moving to London. Right now and until I get married, I am a dependant of my fiancé. For that reason I have no idea on what to present to the embassy but my flight to London (with no return), our flights to Madrid, our hotel bookings and a letter of my fiancé explaining we are getting married, we will go there for our honeymoon and that Im his dependant. (He is a British citizen also).
I have no idea on what else to present.
I hope anyone can advise me on this one! Thank you so much!


----------

